# Have to peel carrots before canning?



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

I am wanting to can some carrots for the first time this weekend. Some are fairly small. I am wondering if you have to peel them all before canning or can you scrub them real good and be fine? I am planning to can the candied carrots recipe in the ball book. Also some are starting to get a little to big and get a slightly woody center, will these still can up well? Thanks


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't can carrots, but if I am cooking carrots in something that cooks for along time, the skins get tough and aren't attractive. So I would say that they need to be peeled for canning.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I can carrots and never peel them. They are fine, just be sure to wash them.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

carrots really dont have a skin to peel like a potato. scrub them and your fine, especially if they are homegrown


----------



## Forlane (Jul 17, 2010)

As in most vegetables the skin is usually the most nutritional part. Avoid skinning at all costs imo.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

For canning I do remove them. I noticed that even with a good scrubbing they often have tiny folds (almost too small to see) where dirt can be trapped. Peeling takes care of that faster than scrubbing.

I'm not a germophobe, but I do understand that garden soil in the low acid foods might not take me where I want to go.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I think it's a matter of taste. I get a bitter after taste in my mouth from carrots that aren't peeled. DH introduced me to peeling carrots....bitter after taste gone. My mom still thinks I'm absolutely nuts....I tried explaining it to her, but since she doesn't taste what I taste she doesn't really get it.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I just peeled a bushel of carrots yesterday. I also prefer the taste that way. I don't like carrots all that much, but have found I love my home canned ones.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Macybaby said:


> I just peeled a bushel of carrots yesterday. I also prefer the taste that way. I don't like carrots all that much, but have found I love my home canned ones.


How long do you pressure can them? 
Pint?
Quarts?


----------



## danarutan (Mar 13, 2011)

I just did 14 pints today -- i peeled them to help be sure dirt is gone. I did my at 10# press for 25 min.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

From the Ball complete canning book - pints for 25 mn and quarts for 30 mn. I like to hot pack them so that it's easier to get them packed in the jars. Times are the same for raw pack, both are covered with boiling water.

They get used mostly for soups and stews (along with canned potatoes). They are already pealed and cooked so it's a time saver. Just add them near the end of the cooking time so you won't have mush.

Ended up with 28 pints.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ohio dreamer said:


> I think it's a matter of taste. I get a bitter after taste in my mouth from carrots that aren't peeled. DH introduced me to peeling carrots....bitter after taste gone. My mom still thinks I'm absolutely nuts....I tried explaining it to her, but since she doesn't taste what I taste she doesn't really get it.


I could have written this exact post. My mother agrees with yours.


----------

